# convert two .dat files into 1 .avi file ???



## coolendra (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi guys.... recently i copied the two vcds of a movie into my HDD... 

now i want to convert them into a single .avi file.. without much quality loss...

how can i do it ??....

i tried VCDgear... virtual dub... but couldnt join them... 

can sum1 explain step by step the procedure !!...


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 29, 2006)

coolendra said:
			
		

> Hi guys.... recently i copied the two vcds of a movie into my HDD...
> 
> now i want to convert them into a single .avi file.. without much quality loss...
> 
> ...




JOINING AVI WITH VIRTUAL DUB


----------



## coolendra (Dec 29, 2006)

ok....

is there ne software to convert the two .dat files into 1 .avi file of 700mb ???...

as in a VCD Rip !!!!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 29, 2006)

*www.freedownloadscenter.com/Multim...and_Animation_Tools/MKV_to_AVI_Converter.html


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 29, 2006)

Its better either 1st join both DAT files and convert to avi or convert to avi and then join them.

u will not get anything as FREEWARE to convert and join at one go...


----------



## shakshy (Dec 29, 2006)

its a childs game yaar, use what ^^he said. Install divx codecs and u r ready to compress it and shrink the size.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 9, 2007)

It's always better to first convert the video to required format and then do the joining of the videos.

First;

 *Download: Super Converter*

Using it, convert both the DAT files to avi format.

Next;

 *Download: *Media Join

Using this join the 2 avi files into one.


----------



## Orionz (Jan 10, 2007)

If I am not wrong You want complete Movie On Single CD,OK?
Goto ->*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45861
This is my own post.
Just look at there N U Will Get Everything There.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
DivX 6 ROCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSS.
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

